# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  NimbRo-OP, humanoid teensize robot,  Autonomous Intelligent Systems Group, Institute for Computer Science, Bonn, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Autonomous Intelligent Systems Group

Home page - nimbro.net/OP

----------


## Airicist

NimbRo-OP Humanoid TeenSize Open Platform Robot 

 Published on Oct 7, 2012




> This video introduces the NimbRo-OP humanoid robot that has been developed at University of Bonn, Germany. It is available to research groups. Both hard- and software are open source.

----------


## Airicist

NimbRo TeenSize: Qualification Video for RoboCup 2013 

 Published on Jan 27, 2013




> This video is part of the qualification material for the RoboCup Humanoid League competition which will take place in June 2013 in Eindhoven.
> 
> It shows the robots NimbRo-OP, Copedo, and Dynaped performing walking, kicking, obstacle avoidance, throw-in and getting-up motions.
> 
> Team NimbRo is affiliated with the Autonomous Intelligent Systems Group at the Computer Science Institute VI of University of Bonn, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

RoboCup 2016 Humanoid TeenSize: Two Goals from NimbRo

Published on Jul 5, 2016




> The video shows two goals scored by NimbRo vs. HuroEvolutionTN (Taiwan) in the final of the RoboCup 2016 Humanoid TeenSize tournament. Dynaped and the igus Humanoid Open Platforms are the players of team NimbRo which is based in the Autonomous Intelligent Systems group of University of Bonn, Germany.
> The game ended 9:0 for NimbRo.

----------


## Airicist

Omnidirectional bipedal walking with direct fused angle feedback mechanisms

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> The video illustrates the approach of Philipp Allgeuer and Sven Behnke: "Omnidirectional Bipedal Walking with Direct
> Fused Angle Feedback Mechanisms"
> 
> "Omnidirectional Bipedal Walking with Direct Fused Angle Feedback Mechanisms"
> 
> by Philipp Allgeuer and Sven Behnke
> 
> Accepted for IEEE-RAS International Conference on Humanoid Robots (Humanoids), Cancun, Mexico, December 2016.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

NimbRo-OP2: Grown-up 3D printed open humanoid platform for research

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Video attachement for paper:
> Grzegorz Ficht, Philipp Allgeuer, Hafez Farazi and Sven Behnke
> "NimbRo-OP2: Grown-up 3D Printed Open Humanoid Platform for Research"
> accepted for IEEE-RAS International Conference on Humanoid Robots (Humanoids), Birmingham, UK, to appear November 2017. 
> 
> The versatility of humanoid robots in locomotion, full-body motion, interaction with unmodified human environments, and intuitive human-robot interaction led to increased research interest. Multiple smaller platforms are available for research, but these require a miniaturized environment to interact with---and often the small scale of the robot diminishes the influence of factors which would have affected larger robots. 
> Unfortunately, many research platforms in the larger size range are less affordable, more difficult to operate, maintain and modify, and very often closed-source. In this work, we introduce \nopxl, an affordable, fully open-source platform in terms of both hardware and software. 
> Being almost 135 cm tall and only 18 kg in weight, the robot is not only capable of interacting in an environment meant for humans, but also easy and safe to operate and does not require a gantry when doing so.
> The exoskeleton of the robot is 3D printed, which produces a lightweight and visually appealing design. 
> We present all mechanical and electrical aspects of the robot, as well as some of the software features of our well-established open-source ROS software. The NimbRo-OP2 performed at RoboCup 2017 in Nagoya, Japan, where it won the Humanoid League AdultSize Soccer competition and Technical Challenge.

----------


## Airicist

NimbRo-OP2X: adult-sized open-source 3D printed humanoid robot

Published on Aug 31, 2018




> The video introduces the adult-sized open-source 3D printed humanoid robot NimbRo-OP2X, which was developed by the Autonomous Intelligent Systems group of University of Bonn, Germany.

----------

